# Which 14mm should I use?



## ItsGoose (Jun 10, 2015)

Looking to do some more extensive night photography.. currently sporting a 60D (Waiting for more news on the new 6D Astro releasing in 2016)

Im THINKING of maybe buying the 6D in the mean time, but for the most part I will be using my 60D with the choice of either a:

Samyang 14mm
Rokinon 14mm

I've read both good and bad reviews, they seem to be pretty much the same lens.. but there has to be atleast one upside to one of them, I just cant seem to make up my mind... any thoughts guys?


----------



## YellowJersey (Jun 10, 2015)

The Samyang and Rokinon 14mm are both the same lens, just branded differently. It also appears as Bower, ProOptic, Vivitar, and others. 

Samyang recently released a new 14mm 2.8 version with autoaperture as well as a focus confirm chip, so you may want to look into that. 

Alternatively, the Tamron 15-30mm 2.8 is supposed to best the Samyang as a night photography lens due to better sharpness and excellent coma. the Samyang is still a good lens, don't get me wrong, but it looks like it's been surpassed by the Tamron.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jun 24, 2015)

Since you are shooting APS-C, have you considered the Samyang 16mm f/2? It is so much sharper than the 14mm lenses on APS-C. It's also slightly sharper than the Tamron 15-30mm on aps-C. Obviously this is not a full frame option but do you really need full frame? 

I'm currently shooting most of my night sky stuff with the Canon 24L and full frame, which I need to close down to f/2.8 to reduce coma. At f/2.8 the Samyang 16 mm is pretty good.

Here is the DXOmark comparison of the 16/2 (on APS-C), 24 Art (on full frame) and the 14mm (on APS-C):
http://www.dxomark.com/Lenses/Compare/Side-by-side/Samyang-16mm-F20-ED-AS-UMC-CS-Canon-on-Canon-EOS-70D-versus-Sigma-24mm-F14-DG-HSM-A-Canon-on-Canon-EOS-6D-versus-14mm-F2.8-IF-ED-MC-Aspherical-Canon-on-Canon-EOS-70D__1177_895_1510_836_365_895

As with all DxO stuff, ignore the summary page and click through the measurement tabs. Set all lenses to f/2.8 and compare vignette, sharpness etc... I see the 16 f/2 as a decent contender if you don't desperately need full frame.


----------



## vzano (Jul 10, 2015)

if you are staying with apc for a longer time it can be good to consider the 16mm f/2 for apc. i have the 14mm f2.8 on my 600D and i am pretty happy with it


----------



## mangobutter (Jul 15, 2015)

2.8 on crop isn't anything to write home about. On crop you'll want at least a 2.0 lens. There's no better combo for this than the EOS M and Rokinon 12mm 2.0. The flange distance means you can make a fast and wide lens smaller, cheaper, and lighter than on a DSLR of any variety. 

It's stupid sharp on mirrorless. Equivalent to my Canon 16-35 F4L IS. 

You can grab a used EOS M on craigslist for about $200 and this lens for $300 (maybe even cheaper) so you'll be spending close to the amount on a dslr "fast" lens and you'll be getting better performance. 

Here's the Rokinon 12mm 2.0 on EOS M: 





It's around $300: http://amzn.to/1TCypzM

Though if you still insist on getting an EF-S mount lens... get one that's optimized for your mount for best results.


----------



## RGF (Jul 15, 2015)

YellowJersey said:


> The Samyang and Rokinon 14mm are both the same lens, just branded differently. It also appears as Bower, ProOptic, Vivitar, and others.
> 
> Samyang recently released a new 14mm 2.8 version with autoaperture as well as a focus confirm chip, so you may want to look into that.
> 
> Alternatively, the Tamron 15-30mm 2.8 is supposed to best the Samyang as a night photography lens due to better sharpness and excellent coma. the Samyang is still a good lens, don't get me wrong, but it looks like it's been surpassed by the Tamron.



how does the compare to the Canon 14 on a FF body? If I could afford it, I'd go with the Zeiss 15


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 15, 2015)

RGF said:


> YellowJersey said:
> 
> 
> > The Samyang and Rokinon 14mm are both the same lens, just branded differently. It also appears as Bower, ProOptic, Vivitar, and others.
> ...



http://stormandsky.com/lens14mm

I bought the Rokinon and couldn't be happier. The extra cash went to fund my 17 TS-E.


----------

